
First 100 Days of Dio - diolang
https://diolang.com/100days.html
======
thosakwe
Seems cool. What sorts of use cases do you see foresee it having? And is there
support for using libraries, or importing code from other files (couldn't find
it in the docs).

Either way, it's cool, and it'll be nice to hear further updates about the
project over time. :)

(Obligatory: Is this a Jojo's reference?)

~~~
diolang
I think with the lifetime+ownership rules and certain features it will be
easier to maintain large projects in this language. The compiler hasn't been
optimized and it's pretty fast so I suspect the compile time will be a huge
win. I think people working on backend servers will be the first to use Dio.
It doesn't seem like any native languages "won" backend servers and it all
belongs to garbage collected languages. I would love game developers to use
Dio but I doubt that will happen until the language is stable enough to
rewrite the compiler in Dio.

I never heard of JoJo until 2020 and people seem to love asking if this is a
JoJo reference.

------
vidanay
Never heard of it...it's like a rainbow in the dark.

~~~
ThrowMeAwayOkay
Came here for the Ronnie James Dio reference. I was not disappointed.

------
j-pb
"Theres only two kind of programming languages, those everybody hates and
those that nobody uses." ;)

~~~
diolang
I always liked that quote. Even though I understand the implication.

